# Murder suspects Kam McLeod and Bryer Schmegelsky, targets of national manhunt



## Dalia (Jul 31, 2019)

Kam McLeod, 19, and Bryer Schmegelsky, 18, are the subjects of a national manhunt after RCMP named them as suspects in the double homicide of Lucas Fowler and Chynna Deese and charged with second-degree murder in the death of a Vancouver man.

Fowler, 23, an Australian, and Deese, 24, an American, were discovered shot to death along the side of the Alaska Highway south of Liard Hot Springs, B.C., on July 15.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...c-teens-subject-of-national-manhunt-1.5222515


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 31, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Kam McLeod, 19, and Bryer Schmegelsky, 18, are the subjects of a national manhunt after RCMP named them as suspects in the double homicide of Lucas Fowler and Chynna Deese and charged with second-degree murder in the death of a Vancouver man.
> 
> Fowler, 23, an Australian, and Deese, 24, an American, were discovered shot to death along the side of the Alaska Highway south of Liard Hot Springs, B.C., on July 15.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was listening too CBC about this and how they got passed a checkpoint for alcohol in a dry region before the local knew they were wanted...


----------



## Dalia (Jul 31, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Kam McLeod, 19, and Bryer Schmegelsky, 18, are the subjects of a national manhunt after RCMP named them as suspects in the double homicide of Lucas Fowler and Chynna Deese and charged with second-degree murder in the death of a Vancouver man.
> ...


Yes, they talk about this in France, and i am Following what is happening in Manitoba on Twitter , last Statement by Assistant Commissioner Jane MacLatchy regarding the reduction of resources deployed in the Gillam area.

GRC Manitoba (@GRCManitoba) | Twitter


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 31, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Let hope they catch them before anymore deaths...


----------



## Dalia (Jul 31, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


They may not have survived either,They would have been sighted young suspects of a triple murder defied the police since several days in a zone infested with mosquitoes and populated of wild animals.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 31, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



They are in the wilderness too my understanding but if they have any experience they could survive...


----------



## Dalia (Jul 31, 2019)

That's right, but better they are captured, people are scared and have to get stuck at home, the police searched 150 abandoned huts around the place but they did not find anything.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 31, 2019)

Schmegelsky is a Ukrainian,
I just want to clarify this, because of the potentially Polish sounding name.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 31, 2019)

I have family in Canada and my mother went on vacation to Prince Edward Island, I'm not peaceful with her travelling with those two crazy people at liberty and I speak with the Manitoba police and I wanted to do the thread to you my American friends in case you do not have the information.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 8, 2019)

The bodies of 2 Canadian murder suspects have been found after a 20-day manhunt across 5 provinces, police say.

The bodies of 2 Canadian murder suspects have been found after a 20-day manhunt across 5 provinces, police say - Eastern Ontario Network


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 9, 2019)

So...how did they die? Did they 'off' themselves?


----------



## Dalia (Aug 13, 2019)

They do not say the way they died


----------

